# Warhammer Movie



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Apparently there's a World Of Warcraft Movie out next year, though as far as I can tell they've yet to sign a director or cast.

Anyway I was wondering, when is there going to be a Warhammer movie, or a 40k movie for that matter?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

as much as i'd love one, i also hope the answer is never.

all you'd ever hear is that they'd get it wrong, it'd not get the budget, so on and so forth.

i'd rather leave it to books, tabletop and imagination to tell the story


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I tend to agree with Drax here. The only way i'd ever want to see a GW movie would be an animated series. 

Seeing a Hollywood A lister in Power Armour would be a bit pathetic imo.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll just jump on the bandwagon here with an Amen. Enough of what I love gets shoddy film adaptations. I'd just as soon they left my wargames out of it.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> The only way i'd ever want to see a GW movie would be an animated series


it also think it would be the best way to see it IMHO..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I would like to see one, but ONLY, as jezlad and the rest have stated that the best way would be as an animated series, similar to Clone Wars originally started, or as a CGI masterpiece, like the Final Fantasy; Spirits Within movie, and the opening Dawn of War scenes.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Agree with all posts above. Doing such a film would be a ritual suicide trademark wise. They'd run all their cred trough the current bottom and invent a new bottom on how far down a company can fall :shok:

Its like the Judge Dread movie. It starts good, but after like 5 minutes it commits harakiri (Dread removes helmet). A 40k movie would start here(removed helmet) and continue rapidly sinking when Will Smith or some other "funny action dude" tries to act cool SM captain :ireful2:uke:

An animated film could totally do it on the other hand. The whole question there is if they actually can get it dark enough and gothic enough and still have some paint on the screen exept black


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I was disgusted enough at the thought of a Warcraft movie, but it's not that surprising considering Blizzard's latest move to 'cover all bases' in regards to making money. A Warhammer movie, for me however, would be an even deeper low, most likely cheapening the fluff and the hobby (and not in the good $$ way).

Keep it to books please, let the imagination run wild.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Please no.... not live action!!! Quite frankly as long as any movie was animated I'd go see it; I wouldn't see it as ruining my view of Warhammer... I didn't make it. I'm terrible for being able to ignore exsisting fluff but I do agree that some things would have to be set in stone. I'm not sure any movie based on Warhammer _should_ be done but as I said... I'd be curious enough to go to see one. I also think that nothing lower than a PG-13 would be acceptable at all.

As for the Warcraft movie: I'm going to see it (if it ever resurfaces), especially as the word is its set a year before the whole storyline. I don't expect it to be good... but I'll have either a laugh in there or have a good moan in-game with my guild. :laugh:

I mention the Warcraft movie also as its exsistance will most likely erase any prospect of a Warhammer movie due to the similarities in design of world. (I'm not going into the whole back story and whom ripped of what...) I'd like to think that wouldn't be the case but I smell lawsuits if both companies decided to make movies.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Personally, I could really see an animated 40k movie, and infact for a while they were going to make one of blood quest I believe, but that went under. There is a lot of fluff there, a unique setting and ideas, and a huge catalogue of interesting characters already around. It would still have to convince me it wasn't shithouse before I went to see it, but if properly written it could be awesome. If not properly written it could be starship troopers 3. 

For fantasy though, I really don't see it working too well, too generic fantasy for the most part, and ,though warhammer has some good fluff, most people wouldn't get past comparing it Lord of the Rings or, dare I say it, world of warcraft. Plus, with the way things usually go, the writers would probably just throw together some generic crap, and use the name to bring in the fans and make money. I'd have visions of the D&D movie, and just think about how utterly they could ruin a good world like warhammer.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well there is that non rumour from the Black Library fellas at LA GAmesday last year, where they said they couldn't tell us if there was a movie coming out next year, and they also couldn't tell us that it would be like the Dawn of War shots, and about Ultramarines. They did stress though, that they couldn't tell us just in case it fell through. 

Aye it sounded odd when the story broke a while back, and it probably sounds even more odd with my memories version of events.


As to the WoW film, aye I'll watch it, although no one seems to know if it is live or animated. Legendary are doing it though, and after their two stabs at the Batman franchise then I guess anything is possible, regarding if it will be good or not.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Agreed on the whole, 'say no, to hollywood action stars!' vibe. I think there is a lot of potential for animated films and/or series in both Fantasy and 40k, there is certainly enough fluff in both systems to allow for good story lines, it would just depend on who got hold of it, and how they decided to present the fluff.

If anyone has seen it, the old animated LoTR film that ran out of money and ended at Helms Deep would be a good style to attempt a Warhammer film in.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

squeek said:


> If anyone has seen it, the old animated LoTR film that ran out of money and ended at Helms Deep would be a good style to attempt a Warhammer film in.


Agreed for the dark and gritty feel of the animation but "please noooooo!" on the rotoscoping... oh please no! :cray:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Didn't even recall that it was rotoscoping until I thought about it, but yeah, the style rather than the technique


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

it will be a shitter and more cheesy version of lord of the rings

thats practically all Wow is just a game that is very heavily based on lord of the rings and even warhmmer, i mean wow warhammer has been around for 25 years and Wow is VERY similar, i wonder whos been copying who... :nono:


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

seriously who wouldnt want to see arnold in power or even termie armour with golem playing the emporer maybe even robin williams as a tech priest and stalon as a crazy imperial guard soldier all the way. man so many one liners all bottled up into 1 movie


----------



## Lord_Damian (Nov 15, 2008)

You know. It wouldnt be so bad if they did it animated. But for me if they were going to do it. I would say start with the Horus Heresy. It would be a great starting place. Since it is already set for sequels. It would be simple to do


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

warhammer movie would be easier than a 40k movie, cuz empire costumes is basic hollywood medieval costumes instead of the huge cost of making power armor, so if there was a gw movie, it would probably be warhammer


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think a movie or mini-series about the Horus Heresy would be pretty cool. Im quite fond of animation myself, but I think a live action movie could be really amazing as well. As others have stated, a Hollywood A-lister type movie would not work out well at all, but I think lesser known actors would be awesome.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

bobss said:


> it will be a shitter and more cheesy version of lord of the rings
> 
> thats practically all Wow is just a game that is very heavily based on lord of the rings and even warhmmer, i mean wow warhammer has been around for 25 years and Wow is VERY similar, i wonder whos been copying who... :nono:


Why do people keep stabbing at WoW? If you actually read the damn storyline, hmmm I dunno... books maybe? Its amazing and rivals 40k it's not all copied, sure there are a couple ideas from warhammer in there but that's basically it.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Why do people keep stabbing at WoW? If you actually read the damn storyline, hmmm I dunno... books maybe? Its amazing and rivals 40k it's not all copied, sure there are a couple ideas from warhammer in there but that's basically it.


Yeah the story is pretty decent...shame about the game


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I must admit although I will argue till I'm blue in the face on the fact that Blizz did indeed originally base alot of their designs on the GW IP, the story they have put together over the years since then however is quite a nice one.

Sadly I also think Blizz themselves can be its own worst enemy to what its done to the story over the years. I am also thinking that if Jaina Proudmoore doesn't make some kind of an appearance in Wrath regarding Arthas, or Sylvannus either then Blizz = epic fail.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

well its physicaly and mentaly impossible to completly imagine somethign completly new, for instance try thinking of a completly new colour, impossible right? it all comes down to going wiht the flow really and not keeping to your old ways too much (this isnt one of gws problems :sourface: )

i would love to see a cg hh gws 40k movie (hehehe me likey shorty words)


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

As much as I'd love to see a Warhammer (or 40k) movie, I'm reminded of the Dungeons and Dragons movie that came out a while ago. I think I stopped playing after watching that one. . . .
If they could do one like Final Fantasy Spirits Within - I think that could work - otherwise I just don't think they could find the budget to do it justice. I agree Fantasy would be alot easier for them to do than 40k, but am leery about how much CGI they would throw into it. Kind of like the first Star Wars movie, where the CGI overdominated the movie (and looked pretty cheesy).
Still though - much as why I keep buying overpriced GW models - I'd probably go and see it to keep GW in business.


----------

